# Mexico city...... My beautiful city!!



## LA fierce (Oct 27, 2010)

^^
Yes, I like this thread.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

A new photo set of Mexico City...


Juarez Av. Palacio de Bellas Artes -  by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Santa Fe by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Century Plaza by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Residencial del Bosque Towers - Chapultepec  by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Hamburgo Street - Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Juarez Av. - Downtonwn by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Juarez Av. - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Reforma - Juárez Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Presidente Mazaryk Av. - Polanco by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Hamburgo Street- Zona Rosa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

República de Guatemala Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Palma Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Capital Reforma  by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Centro Bursátil - México Reforma by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Estocolmo Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Paseo de la Reforma Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

20 de Noviembre Av. by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Amberes Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Mexico City - Col. Juárez by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

5 de Mayo Av. - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Santa Fe District by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Santa Fe District by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Estocolmo Street by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Palma Street - Downtown by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Hamburgo Street - Juárez by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunshine or rain - Mexico City is so beautiful! kay:



Salazar Rick said:


> A new photo set of Mexico City...
> 
> 
> Juarez Av. Palacio de Bellas Artes -  by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr
> ...


----------

